# Timeshare Hot List for HGVC



## tompalm (Dec 17, 2012)

Has anyone done business with Timeshare Hot List.  I got a call today from them and they offered to give me $1400 for 1800 HGVC points.  It works a lot like someone renting their timeshare on their own.  The renter makes a deal with the owner of the timeshare.  Maybe $1400 is a inflated price for 1800 points.  I don't have any extra points for next year, but might consider them if I had points.  I was told they have been in business for seven years.


----------



## RX8 (Dec 17, 2012)

tompalm said:


> Has anyone done business with Timeshare Hot List.  I got a call today from them and they offered to give me $1400 for 1800 HGVC points.  It works a lot like someone renting their timeshare on their own.  The renter makes a deal with the owner of the timeshare.  Maybe $1400 is a inflated price for 1800 points.  I don't have any extra points for next year, but might consider them if I had points.  I was told they have been in business for seven years.



First red flag is that they called you unsolicited. 

Second red flag, and a common practice for unscrupulous companies, is that they are offering you money for your points, an inflated price at that.

I looked at their website and they are an advertising /listing company.  They will tell you anything to get your credit card.  They will likely tell you that you will get your $1400 but first you need to pay a fee to them.  Once they have your credit card you will find out that you paid to list your timeshare on their poor website, and nothing more.  There is NO reason for them wanting to buy your points because according to their own website they are not involved in the buying or renting process.

This is from the company's disclosure page:

DISCLOSURE: CENTURY 22 MARKETING, INC. d/b/a TIMESHARE HOT LIST ("THL") offers various advertising and marketing services to timeshare owners that wish to sell or rent their timeshare property by owner. Through our advertising programs, THL makes it possible for timeshare buyers, sellers and renters to connect around the world. The THL advertising program rate is $1259.00 per property.

Advertising fees are due and payable immediately upon procurement of advertising services by THL. Owners are entitled to a refund of the advertising fee if they provide written notice to 7680 Universal Blvd. Suite 565, Orlando, FL 32819 or via E-mail to customerservice@thlmail.com of cancellation of their advertisement within three (3) business days after receipt of confirmation from THL. Confirmation will be sent to client after signed contract and payment is received. Property is listed within 48 hours of voice recorded payment authorization and verification. The initial term for all advertising is ninety (90) days. Upon notification in writing or verbally to THL, the initial term may be extended at the expense of THL every ninety days until the property is sold or rented. Owner's notification regarding any requested extension must be received by THL prior to the end of the ninety (90) day period and prior to the expiration of each ninety (90) day period thereafter.

THL does not provide or engage in real estate broker services. Because THL does not provide real estate services, THL has itself sold zero (0) timeshare Properties. Additionally, THL clients have offline sales generated by offers directly to the owner, THL is unaware of the exact percentage of offers to sales.THL has no knowledge regarding the average success rate of listings to sales because *THL is not involved in any negotiations relative to the sale, rental, closing or procurement of buyers of timeshare interests*. There is no guarantee that any particular timeshare interest can be rented or sold at any particular price or within any particular time. Any offers submitted by prospective buyers utilizing THL’ s advertising will be promptly forwarded to the timeshare owner. Upon receipt of an offer, the timeshare owner can choose to handle the transaction on his/her own or retain an independent broker/closing company. If an owner chooses to retain a broker/closing agent, there may be fees associated with the rental/sale that THL has no control over.


----------



## presley (Dec 17, 2012)

RX8 said:


> The THL advertising program rate is $1259.00 per property.
> .



Wow, so we can pay $1259.00 to list each timeshare?  Geez, it's cheaper to pay the MFs and let it sit unused.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks.  If it sounds too good to be true, .................  We all know that it is not true.   I didn't check out their web site, but that sure tells the story.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 22, 2012)

*I got a similar call but I didn't get the name*



tompalm said:


> Has anyone done business with Timeshare Hot List.  I got a call today from them and they offered to give me $1400 for 1800 HGVC points.  It works a lot like someone renting their timeshare on their own.  The renter makes a deal with the owner of the timeshare.  Maybe $1400 is a inflated price for 1800 points.  I don't have any extra points for next year, but might consider them if I had points.  I was told they have been in business for seven years.



I had someone call me the other night that said that they would rent 1200 of my Hilton Points for $2000. I have so many Hilton points that it would reap me about $70,000. The catch was I had to pay him $3500 to start. I told him that I pay on production not what may happen and that I would only be interested if there was no upfront cost. 

These upfront cost people are crazy to offer nothing but advertisement for your upfront money.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 22, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> I had someone call me the other night that said that they would rent 1200 of my Hilton Points for $2000. I have so many Hilton points that it would reap me about $70,000. The catch was I had to pay him $3500 to start. I told him that I pay on production not what may happen and that I would only be interested if there was no upfront cost.
> 
> These upfront cost people are crazy to offer nothing but advertisement for your upfront money.



They are not crazy they are criminals, there are a lot of greedy suckers to be had out there.


----------

